# 1st 2 pointer



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

1st 2 pointer and first blonde


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The way you have it laying, the front shoulders look HUGE ! Congrats !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Kevin ! Tell us a bit about your gear !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice coyote... Congrats


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on a coyote down!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

Youngdon..
.223 ar15 I built with yhm suppressor. Atn xisght II 3-14. Pulsar xd50a thermal monocular. Mix of handcalls, including from members here, Tony tebbe, FoxPro and Dog down. FoxPro fusion. I think that converts most of it lol


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Last year, taking one this time of year would have been illegal. Today it's hats off to you. Good going!


----------

